# Undecided between two jobs



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 10, 2022)

One is security...which I've got years experience. Pay is 40k per year. Other is a tech paying 90k per year. Difference is security is at a huge company that has different locations worldwide...and the tech is at a small company.

Should I attempt to do both to try it out first for the first few weeks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 10, 2022)

Security, because you can move up the ranks and get paid more. 
I advise you just do security since you said you have experience in that department


Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> One is security...which I've got years experience. Pay is 40k per year. Other is a tech paying 90k per year. Difference is security is at a huge company that has different locations worldwide...and the tech is at a small company.
> 
> Should I attempt to do both to try it out first for the first few weeks?


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 10, 2022)

I’d take the 90k job. If doing both is manageable then you could try that out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Keishin (Feb 10, 2022)

*wait wut why would you do the same shit for decades *


----------



## wibisana (Feb 10, 2022)

bigger pay if you comfident can handle and keep the job


----------



## RavenSupreme (Feb 10, 2022)

If you are used to your life at 40K, take the 90K and keep living your 40K lifestlyle.

Even if the small company goes bust within 2-3 years, you have saved over 100K and are ready to then move up or start your own (business, house...etc.).

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## verified (Feb 10, 2022)

RavenSupreme said:


> If you are used to your life at 40K, take the 90K and keep living your 40K lifestlyle.
> 
> Even if the small company goes bust within 2-3 years, you have saved over 100K and are ready to then move up or start your own (business, house...etc.).


@Ultra Instinct Vegito what this guy said

I'm 15 and even I know that this is a good idea


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 10, 2022)

I don’t understand why the size of the company is relevant to your decision?

Take the 90k. More than double the salary of the 40k job.


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 10, 2022)

Surely you are trolling right? the $90k job pays more than double.

And worst case if you do lose that job, you can probably find something else real quick. It's an employees market right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2022)

RavenSupreme said:


> If you are used to your life at 40K, take the 90K and keep living your 40K lifestlyle.
> 
> Even if the small company goes bust within 2-3 years, you have saved over 100K and are ready to then move up or start your own (business, house...etc.).


This right here.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 10, 2022)

i mean look, in life we have to go with what makes our heart happy. 

money is nice, but the reality is, you want a career not just a job. 

something that fulfills you and makes you feel excited to go to work every day 

so when it comes down to it....

the difference between 40k salary and a 90k salary.....

























is a WHOPPING 50k. 


get your priorities in order

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> i mean look, in life we have to go with what makes our heart happy.
> 
> money is nice, but the reality is, you want a career not just a job.
> 
> ...


But he could always go up the ranks if they see him qualified for it and he'll earn close to or even 90k, but it'll take time


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 10, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> But he could always go up the ranks if they see him qualified for it and he'll earn close to or even 90k, but it'll take time



ill be srs for a moment. what you just wrote is why young kids get used by big corps

the only time you should have this mindset is when you're investing into your own company. in this case, his own security company. 

ask to be paid what you're worth. if he has years of experience doing security, 40k is NOT the salary he should be getting. if 40k is what they pay experience professionals, then i'm betting there's a ceiling of like 60k at that "large, multinational corporation" 

he should start 90k with the tech company, and then look for a different tech job after he learns his stuff. if he does that, he could be earning 120-130k in a few years. if not more.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> ill be srs for a moment. what you just wrote is why young kids get used by big corps
> 
> the only time you should have this mindset is when you're investing into your own company. in this case, his own security company.
> 
> ...


You obviously don't know anything about jobs because if this guy has more experience in security he can go from school security guard to mall security guard to club security guard to being a security guard for the president or a famous person. That's how he could earn as just as much or even more money than working for the tech company. 

And this has nothing to do with kids going to the military


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 10, 2022)

cuz you really going to take a job that pays 50k less? only way this make sense is if you planning on robbing that security gig for even more money.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## pfft (Feb 10, 2022)

Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> One is security...which I've got years experience. Pay is 40k per year. Other is a tech paying 90k per year. Difference is security is at a huge company that has different locations worldwide...and the tech is at a small company.
> 
> Should I attempt to do both to try it out first for the first few weeks?


Do both and get that house payment paid off


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 10, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> You obviously don't know anything about jobs because if this guy has more experience in security he can go from school security guard to mall security guard to club security guard to being a security guard for the president or a famous person. That's how he could earn as just as much or even more money than working for the tech company.
> 
> And this has nothing to do with kids going to the military



military?  

and that sounds like a nice fairytale, dear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> military?
> 
> and that sounds like a nice fairytale, dear


Like I said you don't know how jobs work, dear


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

Too little information for me to suggest either way.  An additional 50k a year is nothing to sneeze at, but how badly are you going to get crushed with taxes at 90K? Is the commute worse? How much additional stress comes with that paycheck? Overtime potential in security? How much? Closer to the after tax amount at 90k? Are you going to be bored off your ass in security? A paid target? Have to wear a shitty rent a cop uniform?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 10, 2022)

Karasu said:


> Too little information for me to suggest either way.  An additional 50k a year is nothing to sneeze at, but how badly are you going to get crushed with takes at 90K? Is the commute worse? How much additional stress comes with that paycheck? Overtime potential in security? How much? Closer to the after tax amount at 90k? Are you going to be bored off your ass in security? A paid target? Have to wear a shitty rent a cop uniform?


He said he has experience with security so the question is, does he know anything about technology?


----------



## Karasu (Feb 10, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> He said he has experience with security so the question is, does he know anything about technology?



Well I get where you're coming from. But  I'm under the impression that nobody really has a crack at a job offering 90k without a good amount of knowledge and experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Feb 10, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> He said he has experience with security so the question is, does he know anything about technology?


He knew enough to convince an interviewer.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

90K job in a heart beat. The best thing you can do is invest in yourself, get more experience and evolve further.

90k job not only for the better pay, it will help build your CV up even more.

It's a no brainer.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

RavenSupreme said:


> If you are used to your life at 40K, take the 90K and keep living your 40K lifestlyle.
> 
> Even if the small company goes bust within 2-3 years, you have saved over 100K and are ready to then move up or start your own (business, house...etc.).


Lol this is so hard to do. I just got a payrise and these cars are calling meeee.

I actually was able to _remain stoic_ however and have refrained from frivolous purchases.

OP I was in a similar situation last month but the disparity in salary wasn't as hefty as that. I chose the lower salary because overall benefits were WAY better. That said the gap is just way too big between the jobs you're being presented with.

Without knowing the details of each job and whether the 90k one is potentially very cunty I'd choose that. Its more than double the money.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Amol (Feb 11, 2022)

Size of tech company is irrelevant.

Like even if company goes down in next year, you will still have 1 year experience in tech field.

You can use the experience to get job at better tech company with even more pay.

Take the tech job.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## KeybladeMaster (Feb 11, 2022)

Island said:


> He knew enough to convince an interviewer.


facts


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 11, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol this is so hard to do. I just got a payrise and these cars are calling meeee.
> 
> I actually was able to _remain stoic_ however and have refrained from frivolous purchases.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough I think I may have the opposite affect. As I get raises and bonuses, as well as salary increases from job hopping, I think I get more frugal or even borderline cheap at times.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## pfft (Feb 11, 2022)

I knew a guy who like you had security experience and two more jobs and had a house paid off by the age of 23

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 11, 2022)

savior2005 said:


> Funnily enough I think I may have the opposite affect. As I get raises and bonuses, as well as salary increases from job hopping, I think I get more frugal or even borderline cheap at times.


Well ultimately I did end up more frugal lol I decided against spending the cash.

I really did want that car though lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 14, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> Security, because you can move up the ranks and get paid more.
> I advise you just do security since you said you have experience in that department


He's been doing it for years already...

Tech is double the other one seems like a no brainer.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 14, 2022)

Kanon My Rival said:


> He said he has experience with security so the question is, does he know anything about technology?



Yeah that's what I did before security

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Canute87 (Feb 17, 2022)

Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> One is security...which I've got years experience. Pay is 40k per year. Other is a tech paying 90k per year. Difference is security is at a huge company that has different locations worldwide...and the tech is at a small company.
> 
> Should I attempt to do both to try it out first for the first few weeks?


Go with the small Tech Company. 

WAY fucking less politics.  It's very difficult to move from ground up in big Companies.


And then the experience you gain at the small tech company is better leverage if you wish to work elsewhere.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 17, 2022)

Ultra Instinct Vegito said:


> One is security...which I've got years experience. Pay is 40k per year. Other is a tech paying 90k per year. Difference is security is at a huge company that has different locations worldwide...and the tech is at a small company.
> 
> Should I attempt to do both to try it out first for the first few weeks?


Make sure you consider how stressful each job might be


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Feb 18, 2022)

Take the 90k job, a no brainer.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 18, 2022)

@Ultra Instinct Vegito what did you end up doing?


----------

